# .17 WSM Testing



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The firearm is an original 1:9 twist. I thought I'd give it an honest evaluation before crying about anything.

Set up a 100-yard bullet trap for the pending Savage .17 WSM shakedown, so I can shoot from the garage. Looking for some calm winds for best results.

Leupold 6x18 AO, Winchester 25-grain ammo, all same lot number, each round (150 total) weighed and separated in 1/10-grain increments. Shooting with the factory synthetic stock and then with the Boyd's lightweight thumbhole stock.

While the experiment will compare results with identical weight ammo and different stocks, it will also compare extreme weight differences and velocity/accuracy results.

I am also going to see how American Eagle ammo performs.

Hopefully, the fun will begin within a few days.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll be interested in the results.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Can't wait! I have thought about getting one but can't commit yet. Hopefully this will help!


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Looking forward to reading. The rest of the story

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's been a bit breezy, but I'm ready when Mother Nature is.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I also am waiting for the results as I sent my 1-9 twist rifle back and received a 1-8 twist back. When I too that one out to the range, the 20 grain ammo seemed to shoot better than the 25 grain ammo. I only have about 60 rounds down the barrel though so it is not even close to being broke in yet.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> It's been a bit breezy, but I'm ready when Mother Nature is.


 Try it on a few of those pesky rabbits!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I took a few set-up shots with the original synthetic stock and un-weighed ammo and had my first one-inch group at 100 yards with the 25-grain Winchester ammo.

I've also weighted one box of American Eagle (Federal brand) with 20-grain bullets and the variance of total cartridge weights is one grain in the 50-round box - similar to differences in the Winchester brand.

Hoping to get on with the experiment this week.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's what I thought, Short.

So, I swapped out the Leupold VX III in 1.75x6 power for the Leupold 6x18 Mark AR. It's actually designed for the .223 round with bullet drop compensation in the turrets, but since I'm only concerned with 100-yard targets, this thing should work fine. The good folks at Leupold set me up with it, so I'm not complaining.

Lots of magnification, extremely fine crosshairs, which allow me to focus on the center of 1/2-inch targets at 100 yards, 1-inch tube, parallax adjustable.

Reminds me of a "66 Chevy Belaire I bought for $100 after it was totaled in a head-on crash. Drove it for years after fixing the radiator. The after-market stereo was worth far more than the car.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Redfield is pretty much a leupold. It's part of them. Much like mission and Mathews.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

BSA has a lifetime warranty on some of their scopes. Doesn't make them superior to anyone else let alone inferior but still. To each their own.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe like Fords and Chevys.

But, since it was a "gift horse", you won't find me giving it a mouth exam.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Anything new on the testing yet?

I always like reading your test results, they are very good.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Nothing yet. I've got to get it done this week. Boyd's is asking about it, too.


----------

